# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  My favorite jamaca pic of all time, Lets see yours!.

## Tattoo

Hide awhile last year about this time....From the room cottage #1.  Pic is called My Happy hour.   come on guys lets see your all time favorite pic's.

----------


## bchfun

I can't do one, three of my favorites

----------


## Ras Walleye

My daughter Angela in a contemplative moment at the Castle back in 2002.
Maybe the best picture I ever took.

----------


## jasperpso

Too many great photos, but I like this one

----------


## brasi

Belmont, 1/7/12. Shot w. iPhone.

----------


## ekfa51

i have so many.....

----------


## brasi

Beach view from West End Negril (bar crawl 1/11/12). iPhone

----------


## bchfun

Jasperpso, where is this?

----------


## brasi

:Wink:

----------


## SweetSue

Cheap camera - million dollar view!

----------


## irieworld

Not favorites--but a random sampling. I didn't have time to go through all my photos. I love every photo since each one is attached to such good memories and stories.

----------


## Sheba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSCRZvjtpIo

To Serve and Protect

----------


## SweetSue

So hard to pick one - but this is one of my early favorites....

----------


## jasperpso

> Jasperpso, where is this?


ThAt picture was taken standing on the rock wall barrier on the west end rd almost to downtown.. Just past the church and the shortcut to red ground and white hall..  The yellow building in the back center is the strip mall next to the shopping center with Hilo and NCB bank and such.. Shot approx march 16th 2010

----------


## spottycatz



----------


## Orchid

Hard to pick a favorite for sure!

----------


## Sherm

Was sitting in my lounger and noticed a boat that had "FISHERMAN" on the side. I had to time the waves for about an hour to get this shot. Our last name is Sherman, and we both love to fish. Thought it was pretty cool.

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## T&A

Cottage at Xtabi...

----------


## Tattoo

Heres another of two beautiful ladies...

----------


## Katho

I can't pick just one!

First sunset I watched from the beach:


Beach:


Bird posing at 3 Dives:

----------


## Ti2m

This picture was taken by my friend with his cell phone.  It was the four of us toasting a fantastic day in Negril while watching the sunset from Ivan's.  I have a lot of better quality photos but none match the memory of this moment.

----------


## Prism

View from our bed with the doors open at Negril Escape

----------


## brasi

What a photogenic place. 

PWG, the photo that is saturated with orange from the sun is amazing....what a great shot!

----------


## meinvancouver

From the lookout at Whitesands

----------


## indybob



----------


## takinitslow

White Sands 2/11 See ya friday!!!

----------


## gerryg123

great pic, Brazzzzzz ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here is Winston, the great Jerk chicken man on the strip .....

----------


## The Chooch

yea too many to choose from!!!

----------


## Luvsdaislands



----------


## WiscoJudy



----------


## Guirigay

Hard, but I'll go with Sweetie Pie on the cliffs at Home Sweet Home for our last sunset.  :Smile:

----------


## dbrook

The 1972 Jamaica Promotion Poster.

----------


## dbrook

On a more serious note. Two of my favorites

----------


## Rasthai

> The 1972 Jamaica Promotion Poster.


Hey I love that post too, must be a saskatchewan thing! Also was my only source of travel info back then lol.

----------


## Chet & Coleen



----------


## Homebrewer

great way to make the most out of what's left of a tree stump

----------


## Chet & Coleen



----------


## ekfa51

enjoying these pictures so much....thanks everyone, and please keep them coming!  here's a few more!

----------


## Rambo

here are a few fav's............
and not to forget ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## CherryNorth49

After Sunset, Rooms on the Beach December 2011

----------


## utenlov



----------


## Prism

Cottage at Country Country

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## Sparky

from the penthouse of blue cave castle

----------


## HoneyBadger

My wife Tina at Rick's in 1992

----------


## Rambo

jeannieb...
kudos to you for that photo, another beautifull screen saver........

r you semi pro ???
what camera please ??

----------


## jimbo

I hope three is not to much, I could not pick only one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rjonsun



----------


## Jenn



----------


## jeannieb

> jeannieb...
> kudos to you for that photo, another beautifull screen saver........
> 
> r you semi pro ???
> what camera please ??


Thanks. My husband took that picture. No I/We are not pro's or semi-pro's. Just a point and shoot Canon Powershot Elf 100HS.

Edit to add: iPhoto helps to "pop out" the colors and straighten the picture. That's where I come in.  :Smile:

----------


## escape



----------


## Sparky

a repost but still some of my favorites

----------


## booger

Some beautiful pictures everyone..... One of my personal favorites helps to keep me grounded.

----------


## Sheba

> 




The bottom picture is PERFECTION.
Each and every photo in this thread is a masterpiece.
B

----------


## mr. biggz



----------


## Rambo

Sparky....
that looks like Merils/NBCC at evening...?

----------


## The Chooch



----------


## captaind

Sunset at the yard

----------


## Lutely



----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## Sparky

> Sparky....
> that looks like Merils/NBCC at evening...?


yup...nbcc

----------


## Lorax2

A few from Tensing Pen...

----------


## Lorax2

A few more...

----------


## Lorax2

Xtabi cave...



Gone but not forgotten...





Good night...

----------


## dbrook



----------


## pine tree john



----------


## rompcherry



----------


## ekfa51

Attachment 0

----------


## Linda Kost

I'm new to posting pics, so I hope this works...  This is my absolute favorite one I've ever taken....

----------


## BreanaAshlee

From my summer trip

----------


## BreanaAshlee

From March 2011

----------


## Rambo

HAVENT SEEN A LOOSER YET !!!!!              

dbrook....love the school children shot...........

----------


## sabu

We snapped this picture 2 weeks ago. Many of us, particularly those who stay around White Sands, will recognize this guys familiar silhouette and walk. I wont give his name but he's been working the stretch of beach around White Sands for more than 15 years (he's about to turn 40!). Last year, while I was walking down the beach, a tourist came flying out of his chair at White Sands and started yelling at a Jamaican with a similar look, Danny who has short bleached dreads and walks the beach selling shells -- and nothing but shells. Seems the tourist was upset with a diferrent type of transaction and was blaming the purveyor of shells. I tried to intercede but the tourist had already stormed off. I explained to Danny that "this is a case of mistaken identity" and we had a good laugh. When I saw Danny this year he remembered the incident and told me the man apologized later in the week.

----------


## Jenn

Sheba ~ thank you! I love that tree!

----------


## dbrook

Thanks Rambo. It was the most amazing experience I've had. That photo was when I first got there. The eyes in the photo are amazing. The kids didn't know what to make of me at first but then they welcomed me in, wanted to share their snacks with me. Stole my heart. I took a bunch of photos of them and started showing them on the screen. They were so fasinated.

----------


## limeex2

Christopher's daughter and Fort Charles Beach. Both are beautiful and make me break out in spontaneous smiles.

----------


## whitesandsok

Outside Nine Mile, February 6, 2005 (the camera date was wrong!)  I've taken a lot of pictures since then, but none will ever compare!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## *vi*



----------


## sunray



----------


## Sweetness

Impossible to pick a favorite and most of my favorites are taken by others but here are a few of mine that I love.  Thanks everyone for sharing........feelin JA thru all these shots.   :Cool:

----------


## Sweetness

oooo so hard - few more.  All of mine are from around Negril.

----------


## SouthernRust

Needed this today!

----------


## Dino

Jenn, is that picture with the boats in Belmont.


> Attachment 10184Attachment 10185Attachment 10186Attachment 10187

----------


## rompcherry



----------


## Jenn

> Jenn, is that picture with the boats in Belmont.


It sure is!  :Smile:

----------


## Sparky

[ATTACH=CONFIG]10380[/ATTACH
]this is now my favorite negril thread! keep em coming or ill be forced to post more!

xtabi at high seas

----------


## irieworld



----------


## rompcherry



----------


## Blandy1

[

----------


## booger

Blandy,
 Great shots man! Wooooo Hoooo those are some amazing sunset shots.

----------


## ellmackey

the last time I was in Negril Mar-April 09

----------


## monk



----------


## ackee

Nice shopt of Etana and the  Paparazzi   :Smile:

----------


## 1964human

Awesome pics!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

WOW is all I can say! CLAP...CLAP...CLAP~~

----------


## Face Down

Three Dives ~ 10/2010

----------


## monk



----------


## limeex2

Oh My...What beautiful pictures,memories.Thank you everyone for sharing.Sitting here,looking,dreaming.How.When.Can I please come back?Life is so short, I am making myself homesick. Reality is just outside my window,will someone please make the cold go away.

----------


## Lutely



----------


## Rambo

Blandy...love no 2

----------


## jeannieb

WOW Blandy! Amazing shots.

----------


## negrilaholic

LOOOOOOVE this thread and loving these pics..I cannot limit myself to just one..but here is a few pics I loved from my last trip..but something tells me this won't be my only post on this thread.  These are my favorites from Rick's:

----------


## Sheba

:Cool:

----------


## 7milelover



----------


## negrilaholic

a few more..

----------


## MOJOMATIC

Hard to pick a single, but here are a few of my favorites from over the years!

Christmas tree farm in St. Elizabeth...  



Mother and child - Frenchman's Cove, near Port Antonio:



Sunset from Tensing Pen, Negril Cliffs -

----------


## Melody

both pics taken with my iphone, from our balcony at Country Country last week....
sigh - got back yesterday and miss it so much!

----------


## Craig123

> Attachment 10105
> 
> So hard to pick one - but this is one of my early favorites....


Looks like White Sands.  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> Attachment 10453
> 
> 
> Attachment 10452
> 
> both pics taken with my iphone, from our balcony at Country Country last week....
> sigh - got back yesterday and miss it so much!


Hey Melody,
Are you on the second story above 513, right off of the bar?

----------


## Lorax2

Wide Beach !



Remember this boat ?



My wife and son at sunset...

----------


## gerryg123

Negriloholic, is that DeBars?

----------


## Melody

@ booger - yes, we were in 514 @ Country Country, above 513....up until 11:00 a.m. yesterday.....so sad to leave - first visit to Jamaica & Country Country, #514, Negril, feels like "home".
I honestly feel tearful. I'm totally hooked now!

----------


## booger

> @ booger - yes, we were in 514 @ Country Country, above 513....up until 11:00 a.m. yesterday.....so sad to leave - first visit to Jamaica & Country Country, #514, Negril, feels like "home".
> I honestly feel tearful. I'm totally hooked now!


So Sweet! We stayed in 513 our first reach and loved it..... post some pics

----------


## Jamaica Joleen



----------


## brownsd54

Where'd the road go???

----------


## *vi*

after hurrican Gustav in 2008

----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## MissBlue

this is a picture of a picture, and this was before digital photos - so not really sharp and clear......  but it's my favorite, this was taken by my sweetheart, on pretty much the best day EVER

----------


## willfair69



----------


## Sonero

These are a few from 6 years ago maybe a little less. I love to photograph jamaica but it can be tricky since many people are camera shy.

----------


## negrilaholic

> Negriloholic, is that DeBars?


Yes, that is Eddie's DeBar, perhaps my favorite hangout spot in Negril, the vibes there are just so neat. 

Here are a few more of my favorites, this is another cool place to eat, great food reasonable prices, Montana's Cafe, and Tekla is the best! 



this is one of my favorites, someone else took it, but if you want to know what I did for most of my 26 day vacation last November, well this was it, I was in the wata, lol!



does it get better than this?

----------


## northerncaligurl

Okay. I'll play....but WOW! some really great pics already....how to pick just one! 









Picked 4! Oops!

----------


## negrilaholic

This thread is addictive..I have so many favorites..and many I haven't shared yet on this site from my last trip..so here are a few more:

smooth glassy wata: 


a rough wata day: 


the ladders at Samsara:

----------


## tfw73

My favorite picture...my then ten year old being 'serenaded' at Seastar!  He was singing "My Girl" and it was adorable!

----------


## tfw73

My favorite...pumpkin soup!

YS Falls

----------


## jimbo



----------


## negrilaholic

can't stop with the pics here...so here's a few more:

----------


## deanna

This was taken about 5 years ago in front of Sandals Negril...I just love the shadow if the palm tree....

----------


## Mark & Deana

This was our first trip to Negril in 2001.
The hammock and tree at the Treehouse is no longer there.
We make our 10th trip back at the end of March

----------


## gerryg123

> I just love the shadow of the palm tree.


Did not notice the tree, lol ....

----------


## Juli

Yep, sounds like Gerryg is preparing early for his arrival on the rock, hehe.. Do I want to meet him Brasi?

----------


## ekfa51



----------


## Captain Oil

Here is just a couple from back in the day

----------


## negrilaholic

I'm loving everyone's pics! Keep on posting them..I have a few more of course, lol! And Mark and Deanna, welcome to the forum! 

I love the time just past sunset almost as much as the actual sunset itself: 




in case you couldn't already guess, I really love 'ladder' pics:

----------


## Clarity

I'm in love with this thread. There are so many beautiful pictures! 

I'll contribute my own favorite. It was taken on our first trip to Negril, after viewing our second sunset on the Island. It was the perfect ending to an absolutely beautiful day. We were just beginning to get our groove on and fully relax. It was the day I officially fell in love with Jamaica, head over heels...

----------


## shellyk

This is to date my favorite place in all of Jamaica but I will have to dig for my favorite in Negril I know what it is : a shot of Point Village natural rock pool facing Booby Cay Island with the sun going down ( imprinted in brain forever as where I will drag one of my children for a wedding)but where oh where is it???
This was the one I pictured while in the dentists chair for many years

----------


## monk

spragga benz and steven marley...

don't remember what song this was...



steven marley and etana

----------


## monk



----------


## booger

Wow Monk, some great shots.....

----------


## InnaDiRed



----------


## Mark & Deana

Thanks for the welcome  negrilaholic.
I usually pop in 3 weeks before the trip. To sad to pop in the rest of the year.

----------


## Tattoo

Mark and deana I know how you feel....bless.

----------


## Donald.Porter

Negril Beach Panorama...

----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Candyman



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## negrilaholic

loving all these pics..here's a few more from my last trip:

----------


## Sparky



----------


## Tattoo

When you want to find love and feel one with the universe theres negril,, You can work it out there... one love.....

----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## canuk cpl

push

----------


## ekfa51

that picture says it all!!!!!


> Attachment 10728Attachment 10729Attachment 10730

----------


## monk

deck of the jungle being constructed...

----------


## monk

dj micro inside the jungle- the first major electronic dance music DJ to hit Jamaica as part of the Caffeine Dj World Tour...

we brought him back last year for Soul Rebellion.

----------


## monk



----------


## brasi



----------


## monk



----------


## suzengrace

Really cool Monk,My friends in the crystal method talked about doing a show in Jam ....Seems like the Jungle could handle it..But not sure if Negril could handle them (ie their music) but your dj is electronic...hmmm...  And wheres your orange robe.. (LOL)

----------


## monk

suzen, link me on facebook i may have something serious for them:

face book dot com backslash hengfa

----------


## negrilaholic



----------


## monk



----------


## monk



----------


## monk



----------


## monk



----------


## negrilaholic



----------


## Kritter



----------


## gerryg123

Monk is that the RIU bush?

----------


## gerryg123

Jerk chicken ....

----------


## monk

> Monk is that the RIU bush?


gerry those two shots are deep in the blue mountains.

----------


## booger

Great place to start the day



Great place to spend a day



Coupled with a stop here.......

----------


## captaind



----------


## Rainbow

Love this thread.  Thanks! Will try to post a pic.
Pic was taken on our way to Darliston

----------


## Jamakafun

Taken from a boat on the Negril River 2006

----------


## Sparky



----------


## luvmylabs



----------


## rompcherry



----------


## ackee

MONK, where is dat bridge over the river?

----------


## monk

> MONK, where is dat bridge over the river?


ackee that shot was from the blue mountains, there's tons of bridges like that going across the river and gorges and such.

----------


## monk



----------


## monk

kingston, from the mountains.

----------


## monk

sorting coffee....



st Michael mural at the coffee "church."

----------


## monk

john crow.



once, jogging out to westender from negril escape, which is a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng haul, no cars...I would have given my left leg for a drink stand, or just anyone to be around actually lol, so off in the distance as I pushed through some cows I thought I saw a bunch of people sitting on the side of the road and thought ahhh, at last...come to find up as I am coming up to them it is a flock of these big *******os just sitting there watching ME lol...I was like sorry fellas, not to day, flipped 'em the bird in a fit of irony and ran on. Thank god I am not into hallucinogens lmao could you imagine seeing people transform into john crows.

----------


## Kritter

Ha, ha, ha, Monk ... you must have been running really slow to have the john crow mistaken you for dead  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:     Next time, pick up the pace a lil .......

----------


## vikman

Some of my faves from last week

----------


## *vi*



----------


## captaind



----------


## Seveen

this is my son (many moons ago) with his "catch" - one day the fisherman under the bridge made him a plastic bottle fishing rod and took him fishing - they tied it up jamaican style and my son was estatic - it was all good - until he asked me to cook the fish - lol

----------


## yetta

Vikman, where is the Seafood Bar and Grill???? I generally stay pon da cliffs anymore, so help me out on this one. Being a major seafood addict, I am more than interested in this one.

----------


## vikman

> Vikman, where is the Seafood Bar and Grill???? I generally stay pon da cliffs anymore, so help me out on this one. Being a major seafood addict, I am more than interested in this one.


Presleys across from rockhouse great time

----------


## yetta

Thanks vikman!!  I know exactly where Presleys is located. Guess that part of the sign was not showing. Thanks to the board, I now know that he is an awesome cook and host. Will be there with a hearty appetite next reach.

----------


## jimbo

Just need to keep the tread going. Love EVERYONES pics

----------


## jeannieb



----------


## jeannieb

Our day trip to Goldeneye.

----------


## negrilaholic

that shot of the Rockhouse in the evening is simply stunning and one of my new favorite pics, love it!

Here's some more of mine taken at Pelican Bar:

----------


## Sherm

From the ORIGINAL Office of Nature last year

----------


## Kritter

> Our day trip to Goldeneye.


Wow, I stayed at Goldeneye a couple times  .... the bridge is new to me!!   I had to take a boat across that channel to get to James Bond beach.....

----------


## negrilaholic

guess where this is?

----------


## dbrook



----------


## marley9808

WOW!!!! dbrook!
Wow....that's all I can say....wow

----------


## kenje31

My fav, 

Attachment 0

----------


## kenje31

Ok..........maybe a few others......lol

----------


## T&A

Sunset at Xtabi

3 Dives

----------


## Rastaron

where is this located and how far from negril?  what is there to do here as it looks very interesting!

many thanks

----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## negrilaholic

wow I love those stormy pics..I have some pics from YS falls..the last ones I posted were leading up to the falls in the jitney, now here's a few of the falls themselves:









there are so many from YS falls that are my favorites..if I could be anywhere in the world besides Negril, that would be it.

----------


## Sweetness

WOW BCBud that looks like Samsara during a hurricane?  Awesome shots.

----------


## Sweetness

Negriloholic - Orange Hill?

----------


## *vi*

I love the calming part of the day right before the night takes over.

----------


## farmer



----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Port where they unloaded slaves in Sav:

----------


## jimbo

can't stop my self

----------


## jasperpso

> Attachment 11106


nice

----------


## SweetSue

@ Jimbo - Please, don't stop yourself - that sunset pic is absolutely gorgeous...worthy of publication.

----------


## Tattoo

Does anyone have a pic of the blue hole behind the fence at roaring river?.

----------


## jan24

Gorgeous.

----------


## jan24

Rambo I would like to use that as a screen saver also.  Can you explain how to do it??  Thanks.

----------


## gerryg123

I go the Blue Hole at Roaring River all the time -- super secluded, super nice place. Good vibes, too .....

----------


## Lady Jane

> Attachment 11141


Farmer, is that the cake lady?

----------


## T&A



----------


## Tattoo

Lots of sweet pic's keep them coming!

----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## Sparky



----------


## jimbo

darn there other one  :Embarrassment:

----------


## negrilaholic

I'm sorry I can't stop with the YS pics..it's my own personal opinion, but to me it's one of the most beautiful places on earth. Everywhere I looks was just sheer stunning gorgeousness.

----------


## negrilaholic

a few more of YS falls:







and this isn't very good pic, but I loved being under the waterfall taking it:

----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## beccajean_ca

WOW beautiful pictures!!

----------


## sandman66

Well this is one of my favorites, also at YS......... Can you tell we're having a good time?

----------


## marley9808

Negrilaholic.....I agree completely. YS Falls is just about my favorite place ever, been there many times, have about a million photos of the place and will be going back again in April
You are right.....it is so beautiful it takes my breath away every time I see it!

----------


## negrilaholic

looking forward to seeing pics of your next trip come April..in the meantime, here are a few more from my trip last November:

----------


## negrilaholic

okay, this is the last of the YS pics I will post, promise, lol! These are pics of the new pool area there:

----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Sparky

bump!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Huge Monster near Pelican Bar docks.  We purchased and had them cook up.. OMG excellent memories, and really good monster.




This was off the beaten path behind a friends' property in the Rasta Village.  I enjoy doing nature walks with the family and encountering this over 800 year old tree was amazing.  The scale / size of this monster tree is hard to fathom, we looked like ants on the tree trunk.

----------


## Elvino



----------


## Shark Bait Bobbitt



----------


## Shark Bait Bobbitt



----------


## BreanaAshlee

Favorites from my trip last week:

----------


## negrilaholic

love the pics here..just had to share a few more:

----------


## ekfa51



----------


## ekfa51



----------


## Sparky

bump :P

----------


## Chet & Coleen

Efka I saw your boat and remembered 1 of mine

----------


## Sparky

gotta love the colors in that pic C&C

----------


## LittleBird

I am loving these pictures everyone is posting, awesome! Here are a few of my faves, the Boat is my wallpaper on the cellphone. Mockingbird is my States' Bird, so tickled to see them in Jamaica. They are friendly, funny, interesting birds! Tree frog pic, and lastly a local friend of ours and my daughter pon de road. All taken in Negril, 2009.

----------


## BR Mon



----------


## BR Mon



----------


## BR Mon



----------


## Rastaron

hey ekfa51, where is the place with the square pool looking out to the sea on the cliffs with some masonry/stone buildings which look a bit unfinished or at least not yet painted,
many thanks

----------


## marley9808

> hey ekfa51, where is the place with the square pool looking out to the sea on the cliffs with some masonry/stone buildings which look a bit unfinished or at least not yet painted,
> many thanks


Looks like Mirage   ?

----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## SweetSue

From my first visit in 2007...  i don't know who this is, he just happened to be there & here was his pose  :Smile: 

taken near the roundabout

----------


## SweetSue

the cliffs @ SamSara 

taken @ Rhodes Hall Plantation

also from the cliffs near SamSara

----------


## ekfa51

It is the mirage......also the picture with the little boy sitting at the table with the ja and canadian flags, is the jam cam...it is across from the mirage..

----------


## ekfa51

> hey ekfa51, where is the place with the square pool looking out to the sea on the cliffs with some masonry/stone buildings which look a bit unfinished or at least not yet painted,
> many thanks


This is mirage.....and the picture with the little boy sitting at the table is jam can.....we had fun visit there!

----------


## koolbreeze



----------


## koolbreeze



----------


## San Fran Janet

Brasi, those are some beautiful shots.  I particularly like the boat photo.  Thanks!!

----------


## Jenn



----------


## marley9808

koolbreeze, is that photo of the pool taken at Villas Sur Mer?

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> Attachment 11896


This photo is absolutely gorgeous! 

What kind of camera do you use??

----------


## BreanaAshlee

This thread reminded me i must get an actual camera before my april trip.. My iPhone isn't cutting it anymore.

----------


## Clarity

> koolbreeze, is that photo of the pool taken at Villas Sur Mer?


I was wondering the same thing!!

----------


## marley9808

I am almost positive it is, Clarity! Woo Hoo....exciting 
You guys better take LOTS of pictures! 
Wow, right?

----------


## Sherm

My fav sunset pics. Had to shrink to fit. Much better in the original format.

----------


## RICK

I phone sunset from the Tree house using auto stitch.

----------


## monk



----------


## monk

vintage shot...

----------


## ekfa51

sunsets...some of my favorites!

----------


## Sparky

yeah i know...exact same pic just shot at a different time. so maybe i like hanging out at ivans :P

----------


## marley9808

> so maybe i like hanging out at ivans :P


I understand completely!  :Wink:

----------


## RICK



----------


## jan24

FArmer, If we wAlked in her shoes?

----------


## Jenn

> This photo is absolutely gorgeous! 
> 
> What kind of camera do you use??


The camera is a Canon PowerShot.  :Smile:

----------


## irieworld



----------


## negrilaholic



----------


## negrilaholic

I loved hanging out at Rockhouse, in case you couldn't tell, lol. This is a pic using my zoom, and then the next one is using the regular shot:

----------


## RICK



----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## Tattoo



----------


## negrilaholic



----------


## SimonB1964

That's my kind of pool!!!!!!!

----------


## negrilaholic

here's a few more from that day..when I hung out at Room's..I spent 26 days last November in Negril, and my biggest decision for the day would be where I was going to be hanging out for the day, and then would lay out my stuff by my lounger for the day, then get right in the water, and spend most of it just floating around..whoever and wherever welcomed me would be my spot for the day..

----------


## negrilaholic

but storms sure can come in quick...this is just in the space of about fifteen minutes it went from sunny to stormy..then right back to sunny less than an hour later..

----------


## limeex2

:Smile: "say cheese" seems to be universal for the kid in us. Its hard to pick a fav. all are memories that will hopefully never fade. If by chance the memories start to fade, I hope that I may be lucky enough to be able to refresh my memory banks...

----------


## negrilaholic

just wanted to share a few more pics from that rainy day..I had posted these on another thread, but they are among my favorite pics because it is just such a cool experience to swim in the rain, I highly recommend it:

----------


## negrilaholic

and how did this pic get in here?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## koolbreeze

Villas Sur Mer

----------


## marley9808

Thanks koolbreeze for sharing more pictures of Villa Sur Mer.....it looks beautiful!

Clarity- That is where you will be spending your anniversary! You lucky lady! Looks like you did good!!!!!

Thanks again, koolbreeze. I hope to check the place out myself soon!

----------


## BreanaAshlee



----------


## brasi

:Big Grin:

----------


## justchuck

Here's a few pics from my last reach, hopefully I'll be going again in June.

----------


## Face Down

From a week ago....

----------


## Katho

A new favourite. Taken @ Sea Splash, March 4th 2012

----------


## gerryg123

hey justchuck, how do you get your photos to look like a painting?

----------


## Katho

It's HDR, High Dynamic Range Photography. Very cool, Great job justchuck!  :Smile:

----------


## OUV11112

Thanks justchuck - they are really cool pictures.

----------


## negrilaholic

decided to drag this one back from beyond, lol! Here are a few more of my favorites:

----------


## Sparky



----------


## Jamakafun

I love this shot, it is beautiful.

----------


## FeelinIrie

These are such amazing photos.  How were they shot for this effect?

----------


## ex-ochigirl

I couldnt just choose one picture, from my last reach to share, so here are some of my favourites!.

----------


## negrilaholic

I love that shot that shows the reflection of the clouds in the river.  :Smile:

----------


## jimbo

needed to bring this back up

----------


## negrilaholic

some more pics...I miss this! Can't wait for August!

----------


## negrilaholic

these are my favorite sunset pics from last November's trip:

----------


## jimbo



----------


## captaind



----------


## Sparky

ivans in nov 11 big seas

----------


## JJandMel

My boys with "Mike" on their way to the reef to snorkel...2007

----------


## mrjohn08

Still one of my favorite photos... after all of these years.  This is one of the shots that made me decide to take photography a little more seriously.

----------


## mrjohn08

And this is one of my other faves..

----------


## negrilaholic

I love any day in Negril, cloudy or shine, I'm just happy to be home:

----------


## Christine

negrilaholic, love your photos.

----------


## Sparky

Lee Scratch Perry @ da Seastar last Saturday night!

----------


## booger

​Miss the nights.........

----------


## Miss Anna

Blue Mountains 



Bad pickney )))



Ochi

----------


## bjritz

Xtabi at dawn

----------


## The Chooch



----------


## *vi*

Booger...cool pic!

----------


## *vi*



----------


## Vince

^^^^Kool pic there *vi*

----------


## Kolya



----------


## negrilaholic

I love everyone's pics here, and love that this thread is coming back! A few more of my favorites...these were taken at Travellers..this is where I'll be staying this August...

----------


## SimonB1964

Our trip report in Pictures......April 2012, stayed at Sea Star Inn. First timer Negriler's....

Simon and Cindy............we be back..........

----------


## Sparky

Mi shoot @ Chop Chop Studios. I like to spend a few afternoons a trip hanging in da yard.




Cunga Judah welcomes me.



chillin and cooking 




Internationally known Reggae rapper Cunga Judah and his Esteemed Producer Ace



   So we sat around in da yard swapping stories and they say its time for the interview. to my surprise a real energetic lady called DJ Ra Goddess jumps out of the studio and into the yard and starts passing the mic. next thing i know were doing a radio show from da yard.  im guessing there were 10 or so different Artists hanging out and each one would lay down a little rap and sing a few verses...crunchy! i just sat there with a big silly grin and blissed out.

----------


## calmuhl

Beautiful shots,hope to add some of my own here when we get back from our first visit after the 4th. Cal.

----------


## georgelenard

My favorite picture I keep in my pocket. To steal a line from Eric Bibb's song. "In the pocket of my heart!"

----------


## nutz4travel

The standard sunset picture...Peanut porridge
This one still makes me laugh...
Exactly why did they need ice anyway??

----------


## booger

Man that pic of Howie's cook shop takes me back...... YUMMY!

----------


## ekfa51

dolores and carmen

----------


## JaNate

I see this thread has been around awhile but i caught up on all the Beautiful pictures everyone has posted,nice way to start a day! I have taken so many jamaica pictures but this one ranks up there, Reggae Falls, St.Thomas.

----------


## bjritz

2nutz4travel, 




> Exactly why did they need ice anyway??


So, what kind of ice we talkin' up in here? And which party was ona receivin' end?

----------


## Lenny

nice shot katho....lenny

----------


## Lenny

o.k., it's hard to pick one, but here's three.

----------


## negrilaholic

> I see this thread has been around awhile but i caught up on all the Beautiful pictures everyone has posted,nice way to start a day! I have taken so many jamaica pictures but this one ranks up there, Reggae Falls, St.Thomas.



wow, I love this picture, it makes me want to go there and swim in those waters myself!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

Negrilaholic.....I was thinking that same thing!

----------


## TizzyATX

Negrilaholic....where is that in relation to Negril?   it's incredible

----------


## Sparky



----------


## JaNate

The post said favorite jamaica pic. Cindyrella took this pic my 2nd trip to the blue mountains and the river was running rampant from recent rainfall.Bimby,thunder and myself sitting above the big rock ya can see from previous picture.

----------


## ditchdiggin

> The post said favorite jamaica pic. Cindyrella took this pic my 2nd trip to the blue mountains and the river was running rampant from recent rainfall.Bimby,thunder and myself sitting above the big rock ya can see from previous picture.


That needs to be a postcard!

----------


## Sparky

3 Dives...Master Spinners!

----------


## TizzyATX

JANate that photo is unbelievable!!

----------


## negrilaholic

forgot what this is called, but I really enjoyed the day I was in Negril and saw this guy really having fun:

----------


## negrilaholic

one more of the whatever it was, lol, and a few other favorites:

----------


## jcjcnj

We love many things about Negril.  But the water in the am is about our favorite part of Negril, besides everything else!

----------


## negrilaholic

A few more:

----------


## Homebrewer

too bad this one suffers from VVS (Vertical Video Syndrome)

----------


## garysteph1018

So now that I've been, I can add mine! We've been thru our pics quite a few times and for some reason this one gets me every time.... I guess that makes it my favorite thus far...

----------


## milady



----------


## marley9808

Hey Homebrewer-- that's awesome I was JUST mentioning that slide from Pickled Parrot the other day....man I miss that place!
Thanks for bringing me back with that photo!

----------


## Eden

Milady,
I just love your photo of all those giraffe carvings "standing" in the sand!  But, does anyone know how to get one of those huge giraffes home on the plane??  I think it would look awesome in my kids' playroom!  Lol!  




>

----------


## milady

Giraffes were at Waves Park Market last January.  You could have it shipped (FedEx) or checked on the plane but I would imagine it would cost a fortune.   If you see one you like just the carver they will have some idea.

----------


## negrilaholic

I have some really good pics from a day on the West End, especially some from the lighthouse, so I hope ya'll don't mind, but am going to do a double post of eight pics, four in each post, and here goes:

----------


## negrilaholic



----------


## Negril1990

Some of my favourites

----------


## Negril1990

8

----------


## Negril1990



----------


## Negril1990



----------


## Negril1990



----------


## Negril1990



----------


## negrilaholic

I love those! Where was that last one taken at?

----------


## Negril1990

> I love those! Where was that last one taken at?


Emancipation square Kingston here's some more.....

----------


## negrilaholic

I love those pictures, and that is someplace I would love to check out for myself in person someday...

----------


## gregandkelly63

Over the years I have taken 1000's of pics in Negril.  It's hard to pick a favorite!

----------


## Negril1990



----------


## Negril1990



----------


## negrilaholic

a few more pics taken at the lighthouse:



see the men below bottom right in this pic..I then did a zoom pic of them:

----------


## TBfan

Fabulous photos!

----------


## TBfan

LOVE the photo of the boats in Belmont. Belmont is one of those places that I am always saying I will go next trip.

----------


## Sparky



----------


## Chet & Coleen

Little older

----------


## Daydreamer

I love this one... this little guy just came and sat down with me in the sand and watched the sunset ...awww

----------


## Negril1990

sorry i cant stop

----------


## Negril1990



----------


## Negril1990

ok I'm done for now

----------


## sunsandseagirl



----------


## negrilaholic



----------


## tfw73



----------


## luvmylabs

Took this while sitting on my float.  Crystal clear water with the sandy bottom (plus a couple small starfish) - the main reason why I love Negril.



The sunsets - another reason I love Negril.

----------


## serioustee

Some of my favorites..

----------


## butterfly

Great photos serioustee, where was that picture taken. It looks interesting to visit.

----------


## Dan&Sue

I took this photo yesterday, July 23 2012
It was a fantastic day for our family walk down 7 mile beach! :Cool:

----------


## Vince

^^^Kool pic!!!

----------


## serioustee

Hi butterfly! I believe that is at the caves hotel in 2009//they were repairing it ..at that time. I remember a little place across the street..great high mountain coffee..forgot the ladies name though. I always thought caves and blue castle were in competition..you can see castle in the distance..similar rock structures and all. I know you know the one love bus!!! I asked him to take me for a ride down west end to the cliffs..we ended at the light house. I think it is the same driver for the bar crawl..  It was a wonderful day.
Peace>Tee

----------


## Johio

Almost there....




Actually there!!!

----------


## negrilaholic

It never ceases to Amaze me how clear the water is..how you can see the boulders 40 and 50 feet down..







and this is my favorite pic taken in Jamaica last year by my camera that wasn't done by me:

----------


## STRIPER

Johio,we're you flying the plane,or what. :Wink:  :Confused:

----------


## Johio

> Johio,we're you flying the plane,or what.


Not quite...lol

My title is a little white lie.  That was actually taken on our way home.  I just prefer to think of it in terms of an arrival.  It was a TimAir flight from Negril to MBJ.  

When I get close to another reach, this becomes my desktop background with a countdown based on our flight arrival time.

----------


## WiscoJudy

Runaway Bay

----------


## Ras Walleye

Just came across this one from December.

----------


## Beebeluv

> Sunset at the yard


The most beautiful thing ive seen yet! one love.

----------


## rinakim

My favorite sunset picture, can never get tired of them  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

OK. I posted this previously but it's my absolute best. 1981 is the year

Sunset up at the yard. The big girl pickney is our daughter (now almost 40). The youth man in the background is our son and two years older than she. The two little white pickney are our nephews who now have children of their own. The little girls are Tenash and Brenda who are Mas Bertie's (R.I.P) grand pickney.

The sunset is what we ate diner by for years and years......



Here she is 35 years later

----------


## yetta

Sweet!! CaptainD, this is definitely a keeper. Nothing so wondrous than a picture of the youth.. No wonder they say "Out of many, one people", this picture says it all!  Bless up mi friend........... :Smile:

----------


## negrilaholic

Well, for the longest time, I have been sharing some of my favorite pics from last year's trip in November here periodicially, and now that I have a week to go, here is the last bit of favs from that trip...so no more pics until I make some more favorites starting next week, lol!





Thunder Smith, hand roasting Blue Mountain coffee:

----------


## Juli

WOW, Negrilaholic-  Hope we get to me, cause I would love for you to show me those places.  12 day countdown for me. C U soon!!!

----------


## negrilaholic

I would love to show you around Negril! When I get there, will be buying a phone, and will leave my number with Rob and Lisa so you or anyone popping into a webcast and I'm not around can still be able to give me a call to reach me.  :Smile:

----------


## Luvsdaislands



----------


## negrilaholic

girl I love those nails!  :Smile:

----------


## Richie

2001 White Sands

----------


## Richie



----------


## Richie



----------


## UnclePick

Great memories from For Real - 1)The view 2) the bar and 3)hangin' w Ras Husmo

----------


## Blueallah



----------


## FATRAT

Weapon is an AR-15

----------


## zookeeper

Rose and Millacent my two favorite Jamaican ladies!!

----------


## dash

Richie,Is that the delivery vehicle behind you?

----------


## Beebeluv

> Richie,Is that the delivery vehicle behind you?


lol perfect!

----------


## yetta

> Rose and Millacent my two favorite Jamaican ladies!!


 Gotta agree on that!!

----------


## booger

> Attachment 16421Attachment 16422Attachment 16423
> Great memories from For Real - 1)The view 2) the bar and 3)hangin' w Ras Husmo


Great pics! I have yet to meet up with Ras Husmo, but look forward to one day checking out his work. Anyone know if he has a phone and if so what his number is? I heard his place is up in Orange Hill and I would have ZERO issue making a trip to Orange Hill.

----------


## Lenny

If you hang out at Sun Beach Bar and Restaurant I'm sure you will run into Ras Husmo.

----------


## Negril1990



----------


## rasta ronnie

rastafari 04-20-06

----------


## RICK



----------


## Jaherring

Nice photo Rick! Looks like a painting in the background.

----------


## Elvino

From Sir D's ove Nest!



Peace
Elvino

----------


## phineasfreakears



----------


## The Chooch



----------


## jimbo



----------


## Lovechild

I love love love Bluefields Beach!!!!

----------


## Gwhizman

lets make a deal

----------


## captaind

My son 32 years ago:

----------


## Craig123

The morning view from Blue Cave Castle.



Lobster Fisherman




Famous Vincent

----------


## mrjohn08



----------


## mrjohn08



----------


## mrjohn08



----------


## mrjohn08



----------


## mrjohn08



----------


## mrjohn08



----------


## mrjohn08



----------


## Beebeluv

> Attachment 16920


 Now thats a beautiful woman I dont care who you are...

----------


## Pineapple



----------


## STRIPER

Man,what a sweet picture the seaweed in the background,seemingly perfect centered subject,shadow,wow :Smile:

----------


## A_J



----------


## Jim-Donna

Omg~

----------


## Jim-Donna

nice!

----------


## jimbo



----------


## Sparky



----------


## HoneyBee



----------


## Tanfastic



----------


## papamark

Blue Cave Castle
August 13 2010

----------


## papamark

Blue Cave Castle
August 13, 2010

----------


## papamark

Canoe Bar and Grill
July 22, 2010

----------


## papamark

Canoe Bar and Grill
August 5,2010

----------


## bjritz

Great sunsets guys!

----------


## HoneyBee

all amazing pics in this thread

----------


## Rambo

Boardie "LaPurr" took this photo of the last sunset of 2008

----------


## love2travelchic

Negril 2010 RIU Clubhotel....Lovely pictures evry1....Yah Mon!

----------


## Beebeluv

Gorgeous starfish but it cant breathe out of water...  :Frown:  I did that at an aquarium once and they almost tarred and feathered me...lol

----------


## love2travelchic

> Gorgeous starfish but it cant breathe out of water...  I did that at an aquarium once and they almost tarred and feathered me...lol


Hi Bee...we took a quick pic n the guys put it back in the water just in time...no harm done!  :Smile:

----------


## Ktans

My favorite "pre-Jamaica" pic

----------


## Ktans

A couple of favs:

----------


## Sparky



----------


## Lorax2



----------


## Lorax2



----------


## Jamakafun



----------


## Caught

On the Beach Road

----------


## Dan&Sue



----------


## Caught

What a great post to resurrect

----------


## all smiles



----------


## Lady Jane

> 


Mmmmmm Tastee Cheez, my favorite

----------


## Wisconsin gal



----------


## Patricia



----------


## jan24

NICE :Cool:

----------


## ekfa51



----------


## rootsie



----------


## gregandkelly63

If you need a sign......it might be a problem!

----------


## rvrrunner

My friend bought one . Before he could get it , he had to have a new one made for the bar he got it from. I'm sure most bar owners could point you to a sign painter were you could get your own.

----------


## Lady Jane

Rootsie, is that boy diving into a puddle?

----------


## rootsie

Yes, he was! It was at Selina's during a 4 day rain....water everywhere. The kids had so much fun and I was lucky enough to capture him mid-air  :Smile:

----------


## Lady Jane

> Yes, he was! It was at Selina's during a 4 day rain....water everywhere. The kids had so much fun and I was lucky enough to capture him mid-air


Its quite the pic.

----------


## rootsie

by the way...the pic of the dreads is Sexy Rexy's beard!

----------


## jimbo

Just needed to bring it back :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## all smiles

i change my mind all of the time so this is my 2nd submission

----------


## kaycee

Attachment 23252Attachment 23253

----------


## JamaGinger

I noticed that everyone was posting pictures, so I joined the forum to be able to see them better. I just spent an hour looking at all of the beautiful pics. It made my heart hurt sometimes, because I am so ready to get back. (Soon come April.) Other times I was cracking up laughing. Thanks to everyone who posted! Just gorgeous.

----------


## captaind



----------


## ponchorello



----------


## Pointlover

Holy sweating buckets.

----------


## gregandkelly63

This picture makes me chuckle every time!

----------


## rastalady

I love the life guard sign. So Jamaica

----------


## Patricia



----------


## BBrasta



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Schuttzie

I love the reflection in the sunglasses picture!

----------


## BBrasta

Thank you!!!!  I took it after a long day of bar hopping, I was so surprised how it turned out myself.  It is my favorite picture I ever took.  :Smile:

----------


## ponchorello



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## Delcey

I have 100's of favorites but here is one from the top 10  ....

----------


## jcjcnj

Beautiful......this is the Negril that brings me back!  


> From the lookout at Whitesands
> 
> Attachment 10126

----------


## nutz4travel



----------


## Lax1724



----------


## ackee

> Richie,Is that the delivery vehicle behind you?



I had the same question in mind ! heheheehe

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## kaycee

Attachment 23604

Kuyaba

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## butch

This February trip

----------


## BostonSeth

Saying Hi to our friend, Moaxley with a cold brew!

----------


## rasta ronnie

out side of canoe

coco lapalm

----------


## Nick

The Big Tree of Negril

----------


## eyelndbrez

It took me a long time to pick one picture.  This is the son of Richard the painter.  His son was the model for this picture we requested of Jesus.

----------


## chief

Looks like Millicent and Rose my Favorite fruit and vegetable ladies.  Did not find them in January this year.  I hope all is well.

----------


## David Heart

Water like liquid glass.

----------


## David Heart

Just another typically breathtaking, iconic sunset. Feb 2013.

----------


## David Heart

My all time favorite, from inside the Whistling Bird (middle of Long Bay). 

Full moon setting into the Carribean while the sun begins its rise over the Great Morass.  6:37am 1/27/2013.

----------


## OUV11112

> Water like liquid glass.


Awesome picture!

----------


## Mike Johnstone

New to the board but I thought I would add these!

----------


## Fozzy

These are some of my favorite pics from our vacation this past April.

----------


## jcjcnj

Love to be able to look in.  I am 10 days out from our trip and I cannot wait!  Thanks for bumping this up!

----------


## jcjcnj

What a great picture.

----------


## Sherm

Haven't been here for a while. Long story. Coming home in October (usually March/April). Anyway, had to play the waves for about an hour to get this shot. I love fishing and our last name is Sherman, so.....

----------


## Toban

Croc was at Black River/ YS FallsRicks CafeNiahs Patties

----------


## Toban



----------


## Toban

Lets see more of your favorite Jamaican Pic's

----------


## captaind



----------


## Toban

Very close to this guy

----------


## Tattoo

Awesome pics! keep them coming.....

----------


## Jim-Donna

holly **** batman, those are some Close up fishy shots! cool!

----------


## Patricia



----------


## captaind



----------


## dash

That is beautiful Captain. -what a smile!

----------


## captaind

QUOTE=dash;95828]That is beautiful Captain. -what a smile![/QUOTE]

Here she is today with Miss G:

[

----------


## Dan Goldsmith



----------


## Dan Goldsmith



----------


## Soursop555



----------


## bjritz

Just love this kick ass thread! Your pics are amazing, thank you all!

----------


## Soursop555

This is my favorite thread...killer views...tip atop

----------


## wmb

What a great sunset view leaving the Pelican Bar...

----------


## johng

All very Irie. Here's a few of mine

----------


## dash

John, Tommy thanks for sharing some great pics!

----------


## TizzyATX

Jonhng...I am very much enjoying your photos  :Smile:

----------


## johng

Thanks everybody for your positive vibrations. My pictures are the result of traveling across the island many times and most of the time with camera in hand. As much as I appreciate everybody's kind words as I said before the scene was in front of me all I did was press the shutter. More pics to enjoy!!!!

----------


## Lady Jane

Love all these old photos John, thank you. And patent, cool pics from you as well. What a swing the missus has

----------


## johng

Hey Lady Jane,

Thanks for the positive vibe!!!

John

----------


## Moon66

PeWee's - Red Stripe doesn't get any colder than this! Thanks again Elvis.

----------


## wmb

It's challenging to find a true ice cold red Stripe in Negril for some reason. That looks good.

----------


## cosgab

I have so many, but these are my favourite ones:

----------


## johng

Cosgab and Moon66, nice pics!!!!! That Red Stripe looks like it's ready to explode it's so icy!!! Never really knew but at 7% no wonder after a dozen or so of them you start seeing colors. Cosgab your photo of the Conch Shells brings back memories. Years ago on Negril beach there was a guy who was a conch fisherman who after extracting the conch from the shell would throw the shells into a pile. I swear the pile was like 10 feet high and 15 or 20 feet around at the base. It was quite a sight to see. Does anybody have a photo of that? Not sure what the fisherman's name was but he was located about a mile up the beach from the wharf.

----------


## Mike_D

Johng, is the last pic in post 541 (what is now) the Sunset Jamaica Grand in Ochi? I stayed there about 10 years ago, and the buildings and beach look familiar.

----------


## Ti2m

Speaking of Elvis at Pee Wee's



Serving up his unusual but tasty version of Eggs Benedict.

By the way, Elvis has the best "ya mon" in all of Negril.

----------


## Jambarney

My two favorite partners in travel, Lil Jamb, & Badnaz, the day after Lil Jamb's 17th.

Peace,

Jamb

----------


## Jambarney

My 3 favorite bartenders and hangouts.

Peace,

Jamb

----------


## jcjcnj

> My two favorite partners in travel, Lil Jamb, & Badnaz, the day after Lil Jamb's 17th.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Jamb


What is the name of this place?

----------


## Jambarney

Gatehouse Villas, in between Wavz and Gino's/Mariposa, love it there, peaceful is an understatement. 

There bar is Tony's Hut and it's a popular little bar that gets a good amount of folks stopping by to chill and visit with Grace Ann.




Jamb

----------


## ekfa51

just a few from last month.....

----------


## nutz4travel



----------


## johng

Jamaica Me No Like It, Me Love It

----------


## sunray



----------


## Todd

bchfun, 
It looks like the section of the West End Road just west of the Hi Lo.  Which is about a 1/4 mile southwest of the round-a-bout.....as the crow flies.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Wow to all the posters.  My pictures never come out that good.

----------


## kaycee

Attachment 27509

----------


## JandMinJA

Not necessarily a scenic photo but an amazing memory.  I spent hours and hours cooking, laughing, and learning with my dear friend Sean that week, getting up before sunrise most days so we could open the kitchen together before the rest of the world woke up. Just spoke with him a couple nights ago...only a couple months...soon come my friend.

----------


## JandMinJA

Bob's View

----------


## gregandkelly63

Jambarney, we LOVE Princess Grace!

----------


## RobinandMark

The view from Xtabi at dinner.

----------


## johng

Favorite Photos without the advantage of digital technology. All pics on a manual Nikon FM 35 SLR (single lens reflex) using Kodak Kodachrome or Ecktachrome, the problem being you never know what you had in your camera until the film was processed. Film was expensive and so was the processing. Had to bracket a lot and hope that your light meter was truthful.!!!!

----------


## Lady Jane

Who is on the bike? Looks familiar.....and handsome ;-)

----------


## johng

Dat be Cool Brooks, Movie Star. Him might look familiar depending on what kinda movie ya watch!!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

John, you were a pretty jacked hippie.  LOL.

----------


## jemstar5

Morning time at Catcha!

----------


## butterfly

Johng, is that handsome man on the bike and in the water you indeed. I actually googled Cool Brooks,out of curiosity I 

and can't find him.

----------


## jemstar5

Sunset at Doctor's Cove

----------


## jenb

Thanks everyone for your amazing photos, here are my faves

----------


## johng

Butterfly,

Famous Jamaican saying "Aksk No Question, Tell No Lie"

Top Secret, Undercover, Big Brother him watchin

----------


## butterfly

Johnj, whoever he is, he is handsome and I love that rugged hippy style he have going on. :Wink:

----------


## kaycee

I agree...that guy is very handsome. Wonder if he still is? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:

----------


## johng

Ever Hear of James Bond 007? Ian Fleming?, Golden Eye?, Pussy Galore?, Dr. Holly Goodhead?, OctopuPlenty O'ssy?, Toole?, Honey Rider?, Like the thread says "Let's See Yours!"

Secret Agent 007 with Michael Manley PM Jamiaca

----------


## Lady Jane

> I agree...that guy is very handsome. Wonder if he still is?


Me too!  :Confused:

----------


## Scott Rice

I have some others from back in 2001 that I have to switch comps for to upload but these are some of my favorite shots
and moments in time..... can't wait for the next trip,  10 day minimum......

----------


## johng

Nice pictures!!!



Looking towards town from about the Negril Beach Club property.

----------


## kaycee

Attachment 27892

Negril River

----------


## kaycee

Attachment 27893

----------


## sonja

thanks to all who posted these beautiful photos..  i have spent hours now looking at every one and missing Negril so much..

----------


## biggbxguy

Two of MY favorie places to sleep at night...

----------


## johng

Cool Runnings Spots!!!!

----------


## biggbxguy

> Cool Runnings Spots!!!!


beautiful house johng... where is it?

----------


## jimbo

With a cool rainy weekend coming (in Sconnieland) This thread needed to come back to the front page.
Re-enjoy everyone  :Cool:

----------


## Chicalate



----------


## billndonna



----------


## billndonna

Still have 4 months to wait to see this again!!

----------


## 7milelover



----------


## 7milelover



----------


## jimnkim

Great pics everyone. Here are some of Kim's favorites and a couple of mine.



 :Cool:

----------


## 7milelover



----------


## Sparky

da turtles at blue cave castle

----------


## *vi*

that awesome feeling when you first arrive knowing you have many, many hours of Jamaica time waiting for you to enjoy.

----------


## *vi*



----------


## johng

Irie

----------


## Patricia



----------


## papamark

August 12, 2010

----------


## bjritz

Fabulous sunset, Papamark! Where was that taken?

----------


## Rambo

Last sunset of 2008 sinking in the sun  (photo by "Lapurr")

----------


## papamark

> Fabulous sunset, Papamark! Where was that taken?


Blue Cave Castle...

----------


## Sparky

[IMG] IMG_0265http://www.flickr.com/photos/55609808@N00/9467762283/[/IMG]

----------


## Chet & Coleen

Titanic I'm flying,,,, wife and cousin n law, the point at Hammock Park

----------


## Rambo

johng....
nice colors in your shot, and very clear....Nice

----------


## Papa Georgie



----------


## Papa Georgie



----------


## Negril1990

I'm so needing some Jamaica today

----------


## 7milelover



----------


## 7milelover



----------


## wha gwan

.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

A couple of mine

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## Lenny

Hot, Hot, Hot!

----------


## juls

Where was this taken? This is my second time in Jamaica...and my first by the cliffs...so not familiar...scouring for every pic to get an idea of the area!

----------


## juls

dang..sorry..I meant the pic of the town.

----------


## Crusher



----------


## captaind

*Taken Yesterday...MY absolutely favorite as of today*

----------


## Piggymon

> Cosgab and Moon66, nice pics!!!!! That Red Stripe looks like it's ready to explode it's so icy!!! Never really knew but at 7% no wonder after a dozen or so of them you start seeing colors. Cosgab your photo of the Conch Shells brings back memories. Years ago on Negril beach there was a guy who was a conch fisherman who after extracting the conch from the shell would throw the shells into a pile. I swear the pile was like 10 feet high and 15 or 20 feet around at the base. It was quite a sight to see. Does anybody have a photo of that? Not sure what the fisherman's name was but he was located about a mile up the beach from the wharf.


There were a few pile of shells, since there was a lot of conch soup eaten back in the day.

----------


## WisconsinWoody



----------


## jimbo

IT'S back for those of us, who will not make it this year.
THE DREAM LIVES ON !!!!!  Thanks everyone  :Cool:

----------


## jimbo

it back

----------


## Vinny Bogan

My 50th Birthday - March 10, 2014 - My Family at The Castle

----------


## kwhizz



----------


## georgelenard

> Too many great photos, but I like this one


Ah mandrix corner!

----------


## Rob

Church corner or the old 70's/early 80's nickname  - Mandrax corner.... more than a few cars were pulled out of the water there back in the early years! For those interested, Mandrax is the UK brand name for the prescription drug Methaqualone , known as Quaalude in North America.

----------


## Marblehead

I met Miss Nal(da James) on the beach at Whitehouse in 1984.  My wife and I were taking a dip and several kids came down after school let out to check out the strangers.

----------


## Marblehead

When we mailed the photos, she wrote back and asked us to bring her to the states.  We wrote back and told her we doubted that her family would want her to leave.  Her mom replied that, no, they were very supportive.  Well, this can't be something you can do is it?  Turns out, there were no obstacles or even costs for school.  We had to convince the Embassy to grant her a visa and soon we flew down to JFK to meet Miss Nal and she started school the next day.  It had been a year since we met her on the beach.  It was February in upstate NY.  Miss Nal excelled in school, but was deeply homesick.  We couldn't convince her to stick it out until school ended so she was on her way back home to Jamaica in April.

----------


## Marblehead

We visited the family a year later and it's that portrait that is my favorite Jamaica pic of all time.  Flash forward nearly 20 years and Miss Nal tracked me down on Facebook and LinkedIn.  She grew up and started working at a resort in Whitehouse where she met a couple who owned a resort in Maine.  Eventually, she went to work for them and got a certificate as a home health aid.  Last we talked, her oldest son was living with her here and attending community college.  Her husband was raising a younger child in Jamaica.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the James family of Whitehouse!  --Marblehead

----------


## Nirvana



----------


## Nirvana

most Jamaicans no matter how badly they want to come to "foreign" are very homesick when they have about 2 weeks away from home.

the life in JA is not appreciated until they leave it, thats why we love it so....

----------


## johng



----------


## johng

Or

----------


## johng

Or

----------


## farmer

Nice thread

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## johng

So many awesome pictures, worth thousands of words!!!!

----------


## *vi*

Marblehead, those pictures and memories are grand!  Love the story of the little girl.  Although she didnt stay long, I bet she remembers & appreciates everything about that wonderful experience and opportunity.  Good to hear youve reconnected with her.  

And Johng, I cant stop smiling at the photo of the couple holding hands.  Thank you for sharing and I would love to see more.

----------


## johng



----------


## NatDaBrat

I took this one last year

----------


## NatDaBrat

And another

----------


## NatDaBrat



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## Vince

Thanks again!!

----------


## BCBud-D



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## cleome

This looks nice, where was it taken?

----------


## kwhizz

Tryall............14th hole

----------


## Jaherring

My buddy at Catcha!

----------


## Jaherring

Connie loves Negril!

----------


## Jaherring

Our friends Don and Brenda about to order a delicious burger from Ahhhbeees.

----------


## Jaherring

Connie enjoying the view at Catcha.

----------


## Lovin Negril



----------


## Lovin Negril

Here's another favorite!!

----------


## ekfa51

ahh.. freezing here in boston!  great pic!.. thanks fo rposting!!!!

----------


## JamaGinger

Jamaican Artist, Michael Livingston a/k/a Sand Man

----------


## ekfa51



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Cliffside

> Attachment 40243
> 
> Here's another favorite!!


Oooh, NICE!

----------


## johng



----------


## captaind & Linston



----------


## johng

Capd & Linston,

Cap nice sailing pic, 1975 or so???

----------


## captaind & Linston

> Capd & Linston,
> 
> Cap nice sailing pic, 1975 or so???



Yes somewhere about then. Right after I stopped running the ship for W&N (thank you Michael Manley)

I was helping the guy who ran the Barq. Damned if I can remember the name.

Cap

----------


## Lovin Negril

43 days :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lovin Negril

Wish we were there watching tomorrow's game!! Go Pack :Smile:

----------


## johng



----------


## Bill-



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Gwhizman



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## dash

I knew there would be a Jetski in your photo Jaherring .

----------


## Cool Shade

Time N Place, Falmouth.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Sweet pic... Cool Shade

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## johng



----------


## limeex2

:Cool: Everyones pictures bring back memories that make me smile and feel warm.

----------


## Vince

:Big Grin:

----------


## Rob & Lois

:Smile:

----------


## Vince

nice view!

----------


## tfw73

love seeing all of these pictures!

----------


## johng



----------


## Crusher

King of the Ocean Selfies! :P

----------


## Crusher

Why yes......I am my own floaty!  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

View of the beach from The Palms....

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Lovin Negril

Had to post this one today GO PACK GO!!!!

----------


## Jaherring

Go Packers!!

----------


## Vince

I like pictures of country road pictures. Anyone got any of those? Nice pics though!

----------


## johng

Vince,
How country is country??? Only a couple roads in all a JA that aren't country roads.

----------


## TAH

Johng, is the second to last picture Harbor View neighborhood in Kingston?

----------


## johng

TAH,

Its a photo out the window on departure from Kingston and I believe Palisadoes Road (maybe old name) The road goes past the airport to Port Royal. Harbor View sounds right but can't be sure. Definitely Kingston Harbour though.

----------


## TAH

> TAH,
> 
> Its a photo out the window on departure from Kingston and I believe Palisadoes Road (maybe old name) The road goes past the airport to Port Royal. Harbor View sounds right but can't be sure. Definitely Kingston Harbour though.


Yep, that's Harbor View (the houses you see) then. Thanks, was just curious.

----------


## Vince

johng, Sweet pics!

----------


## johng

Vince,

Thanks!!! Country Road pictures + audio = The Irie Feelings Show https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q3zZdoarEU

----------


## Vince

I'm going to that link RIGHT NOW!!!- THANKS!!!

----------


## Vince

Now that video was the best!!!- That's the country life to the best views!!!- THANKS!!!!

----------


## johng

Thanks Vince,

I could only upload 10 minutes of the vid on youtube, last 20 minutes includes Negril and Seaford Town among other locals off the beaten path. As they say "Jamaica, more than a beach a country".

----------


## Vince

"Jamaica, more than a beach a country". <<<<Agree!!, That's the roots of Jamaica!- I hope one day to be a part of the country. That's my vision that gets me by day by day. THANKS again!,johng!-MUCH RESPECT!!

----------


## zookeeper

[ATTACH=CONFIG]40503 most amazing sunset I have ever seen,

blessing!!

----------


## Vince

^^^ only in Jamaica :Smile:

----------


## Vince

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jim-Donna

Sweet Video~~
TY Johng~

----------


## Harleymon

We miss you Dennis.

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## beachlady

[attach=config]40629

----------


## captaind & Linston

Keith going up Zion Hill with a roasting breadfruit on Saturday:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Sunset at Whoopie Park

----------


## Vince

> Keith going up Zion Hill with a roasting breadfruit on Saturday:


LOVE some roasted bread fruit!!!

----------


## LuvinNegril

It's a 5 way tie! lol (2 day time favorites and 3 sunset favorites)

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Patricia

LuvinNegril...those have to be the BEST sunsets I've ever seen!!!

----------


## BostonBob

Nice Crusher.  Cool selfie

----------


## BostonBob

Does anybody remember Moses who in the 80s could be found meandering along the west end road. The guy was cool. God bless him. Would love to see his picture.

----------


## BostonBob

Connie is beautiful and sure that Negril loves her. Thanks for all the cool pics.

----------


## rustie58

Sunsets to remember forever

----------


## rustie58



----------


## sonja

Thanks so much for starting this thread and for everyone who posted..  These photos are priceless and looking at them I decided that I can't wait till August..so booking first 2 wks in May..

----------


## Russ In Mn

Always a favotite of mine....

----------


## jaime b

[attach=config]40707

----------


## Accompong

Here is one from a just completed 90 day reach.

A little backround:  We broke down on the Lacovia to Maggotty road in a RAV4 and a guy stopped with a big truck and towed us to a repair yard deep in the cane fields along the Black River.  After about 4 hours of sitting patiently and waiting for a new timing belt, I stealthily pulled out my camera and snapped a picture.  I like it because it is a good insight of everyday life in Jamaica.

Hope you enjoy it.

----------


## Ras Walleye



----------


## takinitslow

I love this picture

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Wonderful ..pics !!! 
Keep 'em up ...I've gotta get through this damn cold winter

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## captaind & Linston

> 



What year.... 70 - 80s?

----------


## nattyj



----------


## Jaherring

2012 cap.

----------


## Blueallah



----------


## TAH

Wha dat?

----------


## SoCal_dan

Took this one of my daughter back in 2005

----------


## ekfa51

some old pics...

----------


## Captain Oil



----------


## Jaherring

That's a good one Mr. oil.

----------


## Patricia

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain Oil



----------


## johng

Hey Captain Oil,

Thanks for reposting my photograph (AJ landing Approach to Kingston, June 1987) Nikon F-1, Ektachome 400. F-125. Lens Nikkor 80-200. Taken from Palisadoes Road parallel to the runway.

It is one of my favorites too. Thanks again for reminding me!!! Please do me a favor next time either ask to use it or give me the photo credit. Common courtesy if not law when using intellectual property.

----------


## johng

Same plane after landing, boarding passengers for departure, me being one of them. Nikon F-1, Ektachrome 400, Nikkor 50mm lens

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## BostonBob

Love all the pictures but these Air Jamaica shots are super.  The fiery sky is awesome. Thanks

----------


## Jim-Donna

LuvinNegril SPECTACULAR..................LOVE the 1st red one with the boat. WOW

----------


## northerncaligurl



----------


## northerncaligurl



----------


## TAH

norcalgirl those pics are great. The jerk pit in your second to last pic, where is that? It looks awesome.

----------


## bjritz



----------


## Captain Oil

Johng - no insult or slight intended ................... received copy of photo from a friend who knew I so enjoyed flying on Air JA ................ will not post it again ............. just thought it was a cool photo and wanted to keep the thread doing

----------


## northerncaligurl

TAH...Thank you!  that's good ole Boston jerk! Hot as heck but oh so good!

----------


## BostonBob

NorthernCal those are beautiful. Thanks. You are talented.

----------


## northerncaligurl

Wow BostonBob! thank you, thank you!

----------


## Cole



----------


## Jim-Donna

Three Friends


Love the name of this place


On the way to airport


Sunset


Why are these sideways?

----------


## johng

Captain Oil,

No problem, respect!



Jimmy Cliff

----------


## Cynthia

These are some fantastic photos.  I'm really enjoying seeing all these little moments in time.

----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Gailieb

The UFO Sunset, Seastar and our green friend
November 2013

----------


## captaind & Linston

*Mas Hugh... my mentor....
*

----------


## Vince

:Cool:

----------


## BostonBob

Nice Gail.

----------


## jgj092559

I have so many!!

----------


## kwhizz



----------


## captaind & Linston



----------


## Jaherring



----------


## Ras Walleye

Not sure if I've posted this one here yet.

----------


## halfwaytree

I want to suggest that this thread be given sticky status to keep it at the top of page one in the forum. It seems a shame that these preciious photos fade away into the into the depths and just get bumped up from time to time.

For anyone thinking of visiting Negril (and Jamaica on the whole) I think these photos would give them a real appreciation for Jamaica travel.

----------


## jamaicarob

i agree, soon come

----------


## Shelly



----------


## Vince

:Wink:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Treasure Beach

----------


## Vince

Awesome!!

----------


## Vince

Had to bump this fav topic to the top again! :Cool:

----------


## drenee

my favorite picture my son took last year....I even had it made into a metal sign for our bar room!

----------


## Vince

Mon, that picture made me thirsty! Thanks for irie picture! :Cool:

----------


## Stoners6

Gotta be hard to concentrate this much!

----------


## jcjcnj

Thank you, one and all!  I miss Jamaica and it was great to go through all the photos!

----------


## Sparky



----------


## Vince

Cool pic, of the pickney and the white picket fence

----------


## kwhizz



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## Vince

very nice pictures!!~VERY CLEAR PICTURES!!- Thanks mon!

----------


## Rastaron

what golf course is that pictured?

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

I' thinkin' Tryall golf course

----------


## Vince

^^^ agreed!

----------


## rustedduck



----------


## TAH

I know that tree.

----------


## captaind & Linston



----------


## kwhizz

Tryall and Cinnamon Hill

----------


## Soursop555



----------


## hippiegirl

My first visit to Negril was March, then I came again in May, again in August, and I will be back October!  When I get off that plane I feel like I am home!

----------


## johng



----------


## mjf2

[attach=config]42324

----------


## Vince

Mon, you got me thirsty!!

----------


## Rebecca Pettyjohn



----------


## Stoners6

Ahhh!

----------


## johng



----------


## Cynthia



----------


## rjonsun

Great Shot!!!
Regards,
Bob

----------


## sunchaser



----------


## limeex2

Strykies of TB beautiful daughter.

----------


## limeex2

Please keep this thread going! These are beautiful and keeps the fire stoked on these cold days. 29 sleeps and counting. Heaven soon come.

----------


## Georgia

> Please keep this thread going! These are beautiful and keep the fire stoked on these cold days. 29 sleeps and counting. Heaven soon come.


Okay!

----------


## limeex2

Treasure Beach, Negril 2012

----------


## Georgia

Wow love that huge ball of sun - looks like a green flash possibility!

----------


## Georgia



----------


## TAH

Ganja Bob is pretty cool.

----------


## limeex2

I have only seen 1 green flash and it was on my first trip to the Island. The Beach broke into applause. I enjoy pictures of people taken when they are not looking. They seem to be at peace. Hope its not being disrespectful or in bad taste.

----------


## madcam94

So hard to pick just one.  This is one of many.  My husband, me and our dear Jamaican friends at the Etana concert.

----------


## madcam94

Of Course I have to just LOVE, LOVE a sunset picture.  This is one of many of my favorite sunset pictures.

----------


## madcam94

This picture represents the cultural experience we provide to our kids when they travel with us to Negril. Hanging with locals to get a real feel for the island and its people. This is my youngest and a new little girl friend she made on our last trip.

----------


## Odinson



----------


## marco

On the beach

----------


## Jim-Donna

next she will be cutting its eyes out~~nice picture Marco.....

----------


## marco

thank you

----------


## mavmaiden

[/attach]

----------


## DANtheMAN



----------


## Slightly Stoopid

DANtheMAN ...
that's a pic. & a memory ..for the ages 
thanks-for takin' me back ..about -14 years

----------


## DANtheMAN

Thanks, Man!  Next trip I gotta get all 3 of us with guitars in our hands ...

----------


## Georgia

> I have only seen 1 green flash and it was on my first trip to the Island. The Beach broke into applause. I enjoy pictures of people taken when they are not looking. They seem to be at peace. Hope its not being disrespectful or in bad taste.


I have only caught it twice... once on Grand Turk and once on a cruise... so rare... all the times I have watched for it in Jamaica and never happened for me.
Here's another fave pic!

----------


## limeex2

> I have only caught it twice... once on Grand Turk and once on a cruise... so rare... all the times I have watched for it in Jamaica and never happened for me.
> Here's another fave pic!


  It would be so nice to walk down a flight of stairs and have the ocean at your feet...

----------


## Vince

missing Ja bad!

----------


## msbaltimore

> missing Ja bad!


me too

----------


## Big_frank

My new favourite picture

----------


## madcam94



----------


## belfar3

what hotel is this?

----------


## TAH

Looks like Point Village to me, one pic is from M'ville.

----------


## madcam94

> what hotel is this?


Not sure if you are referring to my pics or not but I'll include that info anyway.  The pic of the kids on the wall was the old Point Village and the other pic of the kids lounging is at Xtabi.

----------


## madcam94

> Looks like Point Village to me, one pic is from M'ville.


Yes, the one pic with my daughter is at Margaritaville with the bartender.  They all loved her blonde hair and blue eyes.

----------


## Jonny2bad

Before all the tourists and development the roundabout was more for grazing than traffic.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## redground

the#1 house  with the #1 view of the beach

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## KitchenBeeotch



----------


## Islander

Boxing Day at MXIII 2015


Boxing Day FUN day for the children (young & old)


Sunset at PushCart December 2015


Sea Grape Tree outside Canoe Bar January 2016

----------


## Islander

Cliff views 


Sunset at Sir D's Lookout Westend


Swing at Mary's Bay (Canoe Bar Beach)

----------


## Vince

Missing this thread!

----------


## captaind & Linston

*Linston and Ailsa @ 8 and 11*

----------


## kwhizz



----------


## jojo p

cap,  Linston hasn't changed a bit !!! lol  :Smile:

----------


## Papa Georgie

Dig this:

https://youtu.be/q8pfqRmjIUc

----------


## NRV

Papa Georgie - that was GREAT!

----------


## NRV

Gotta love Christmas in Negril!

----------


## Vince

Santa Mon with Red Stripe in da hand! :Wink:

----------


## justchuck



----------


## NegrilIrene



----------


## LuvinNegril

It's a tie! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vince

:Wink:  Much love and respect to Jamaica, the country we love! Thanks! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Vince

> Attachment 10142


LOVE this site in Jamaica!!

----------


## Stoners6

Always in a good mood!

----------


## Vince

Ya Mon!

----------


## captaind & Linston

*40 years ago*

----------


## johng

Cap you look good but no chance dude!!

----------


## northerncaligurl

Whitehouse

----------


## northerncaligurl



----------


## JitterBug



----------


## captaind & Linston

*NoCaliGirl.......
Beautiful winter sky. Thanks for the picture

Cap* 



> Attachment 46241

----------


## callme2



----------


## callme2



----------


## agregory

Favorite pics from the West End -

----------


## agregory

And favorite pics from 7 Mile -

----------


## rjonsun

Nice photos from the Castle.  We will be there in about 2 months, first time in the Penthouse.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## TAH

> Nice photos from the Castle.  We will be there in about 2 months, first time in the Penthouse.
> Regards,
> Bob


It's great, Bob. A lot of steps, but worth it IMO. That first pic looking down at Gas' shop is one of my favorite morning views.

----------


## agregory

> Nice photos from the Castle.  We will be there in about 2 months, first time in the Penthouse.
> Regards,
> Bob


Thanks rjonsun  :Smile:   You will LOVE the penthouse!

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Bringing it back - to the top

----------


## Weeboy1

View from the penthouse

----------


## captaind

*My crew in 1981*

----------


## phineasfreakears



----------


## Jim-Donna

Sweet

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Nature's fury - Caf Roma -1989

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Kingston Youngins'

----------


## brownsd54



----------


## Yesihunt2

[

----------


## northerncaligurl



----------


## Captain Oil



----------


## LivinInThe603

> Attachment 44373


If a picture could say a thousand words.... wow!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Too many memories... not enough pictures! 

When you're the only one ready for the camera! Haha!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Sub-category... favorite pictures BECAUSE of Negril:

Family Man:
Attachment 46907

Amazing friends!
Attachment 46908
Attachment 46909

----------


## johng

Negril is Irie

----------


## never2many



----------


## never2many

Roaring River

----------


## Vince

^^Love the drive to Roaring River! Good likkle community! Fun place to go!!

----------


## gregandkelly63



----------


## johng

I don't like Jamaica, I love it!!

----------


## Rob & Lois

This one's pretty good, too.

----------


## ohliz

My most recently taken favorite, of my son:

----------


## Vince

^^ Kool!

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Skip and I witnessed the "green flash" sitting at Yellowbird. It's true. {I tink} I'm color blind. Skip says "it was"! So, there ya go...

----------


## mwenvlay

*lucea guys in front of alfred's*

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Oh, yeah...love the caption! I'm gonna add to it if it;s ok, mon'  "what we have here ladies & gentlemen...The man of steel and determination, the man wit da plan, Mr. overachiever....all-around do-gooder...Here he comes..get on de bus mon'  .. he's a good guy...Lenbert!!!

----------


## Nirvana

some new ones...

----------


## Vince

Those are some NICE pictures!! Thanks!!

----------


## scotchjc

Mine,  all mine   ........ Soon

----------


## Jim-Donna

Perfect way to start my day. Beautiful~~

----------


## Captain Oil

Just keeping the thread alive

----------


## Jenn

Thanks! I'm ALMOST to single digits....I needed this!

----------


## Jim-Donna

South Coast Treasure Beach

----------


## Jim-Donna

wow nice shot Brasi

----------


## alibop

> Attachment 43396
> 
> On the beach


I recognize those gentle hands! Rest In Peace Rose knowing you made the beach a better place!

----------


## northerncaligurl



----------


## kwhizz



----------


## deanna

One of my favorite sunsets at the Spa Retreat...my husband and hotel dog Rosa

----------


## johng

I have taken thousands of pictures in Jamaica over the years so it is hard for me to say which is my favorite there are a couple that come to mind. Many more but these are memorable!! 

A young girl in her Sunday Best high in the Blue Mountains




Mortimer Johnson, Red Ground Negril  "The Bong God"




"The Road Goes On Forever"




Young Girl in Seaford Town

----------


## captaind



----------


## Irine



----------


## Irine

Some of the hundreds I have. Love this place and the people.

----------


## captaind

*1977*


Cap

----------


## rjonsun

Yeah, I remember Mortimer Johnson.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## JohnNYC

Thought I figured out how to post a pic. I guess I was wrong.

----------


## JohnNYC



----------


## georgelenard

Ah the picture of Mortimer brings back some fine memories of early Negril. Mort like his rum, his bong and his good women! "Respect" my old Friend!

----------


## johng

georgelenard:

Yes Mortimer liked the fine things in life and I met many cool people at different times at his place in Red Ground. Those Bamboo Bongs were killers man!! I've seen good men reduced to ashes after a few bong hits. Mortimer was very generous to me and always had perfect Ganja for Bong Smoking. I knew him between 1975 and 1987 and lost track of him from there. I imagine all the playing his saxophone bong took a toll on him. Does anybody know his final years, weeks of life??

I can honestly call him one of my best friends in life let alone in Jamaica. If anybody has any information on Mortimer I would be happy to hear about it.

Respectfully,

johng

----------


## 3LittleBirds

Hope it's okay to post multiple!  Let's see if I can figure out this picture posting thing. 

*Circa 2014*

7 Mile Beach 










Jamaican Double Rainbow



Cliffs Area 





Divers

----------


## mbrennan5



----------


## suziep55

Great Pictures can't wait to get back to my favorite place...

----------


## jimbo

> Hide awhile last year about this time....From the room cottage #1.  Pic is called My Happy hour.   come on guys lets see your all time favorite pic's.Attachment 10087


With crazy world we live in, I found the great thread of GREAT pictures.

----------


## Vince

Was my favorite thread to look & dream at. Missing Jamaica!!

----------


## Accompong



----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

"Jus' chillin"

Hard to select a favorite pic of ALL time. This one captured a high watermark for the lady in 2020.

----------


## Rambo

loved sittin up there back in the day.....

----------


## jojo p

Boardie Bash gang ….2018... Blue hole  !!!!  What a day   :Smile:

----------


## Weeboy1

Impossible to pick just one!

----------


## VVHT

3 Dives banner circa 2006. Subsequently taken by the wind....

----------


## ChipS

contented cows at little bay, southeast of Negril  (lots of cows but only 2 other people on the beach)

[ATTACH=CONFIG]54592

----------


## ChipS

agricultural tour of Westmoreland - field of dreams

----------


## Bnewb

> contented cows at little bay, southeast of Negril  (lots of cows but only 2 other people on the beach)


Thanks...love the cow pics...we have a bunch in our neighbourhood...but I refuse to name them...🥺

----------


## captaind

> Thanks...love the cow pics...we have a bunch in our neighbourhood...but I refuse to name them...梁


We call ours "de cow dem"

Cap

----------


## Todd

Truly one of my favs of 7 mile.  Taken from the crows nest at Kuyaba.

----------


## Vince

Look at that view!! :Cool New:

----------


## original spanky



----------


## original spanky

Miss all our friends in red ground

----------


## redground

everyone in red ground must remember heavy niah...last i know he was with his daughter in sav and getting by...he will be 95 years old this year...these photos only about 5 years ago....

----------


## johng



----------

